# Prong Collar Failures



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I have heard lots of people warn to use a "safety" with prong collars (attaching lead to flat collar in addition to prong collar or use devise to attach the two) because they have a tendency to come apart at the worst possible time. A few questions:

1) Has anyone ever had that happen with a prong collar that is not a "quick release" collar or is it just the quick release kind that tend to fail? 

2) For anyone that has had this happen, what exactly is occurring? Prongs bend or what?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think if they are fitted too loose they will come apart easier. I was working Karlo in protection and he had on the smaller linked prong( a HS). I had it too loose and on the dead ring, it came apart-though it was fitted high on his neck. 
I didn't have him on another collar with that line, but the helper did see what happened and prepared himself. I usually ran a tab on the prong and a long line on the harness or a fursaver. I did grab the long line, but his size could just pull me along.
After that I went with a larger gauge that I could fit better on the dead ring. Had nothing to do with prongs bending, just the way it fitted on the dead. If I had it on the live ring, I don't think it would have come apart.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Over time the connections between the links will become loose and easier to pop apart. I've had a couple prong failures. Usually when my dogs decided to scratch at their collars and the links popped apart.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I had a non HS prong start failing repeatedly. The first 2 times it happened at petsmart just leisurely browsing the isle. Good thing Tessa was well trained! After it continued to fail, I tossed it and bought her a new collar. I haven't had the problem since and have lazily stopped using a backup most of the time...


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

All styles of prong collars can and do fail for a variety of reasons. As was previously metioned over time the links become loose and are prone to pop apart when they should not. The links can also be straightened out, which will cause the collar to come apart. Not long ago I straightened two links in two days handling a back line on the same dog. They can also fail if they are twisted just so. 

So, when ever the safety of the dog or a person depends on the prong collar it is always advisable to have a some sort of back-up in place.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

In nearly two decades of almost daily prong collar use, I can honestly say I've never ever had one come apart, and some have been around nearly that entire two decades.

Only Dante's is a "quick release" but I don't use that feature as I find it quicker and easier to just do it the old fashioned way. So I guess time will tell with his.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Zahnburg said:


> All styles of prong collars can and do fail for a variety of reasons. As was previously metioned over time the links become loose and are prone to pop apart when they should not. The links can also be straightened out, which will cause the collar to come apart. Not long ago I straightened two links in two days handling a back line on the same dog. They can also fail if they are twisted just so.
> 
> *So, when ever the safety of the dog or a person depends on the prong collar it is always advisable to have a some sort of back-up in place.*


Cannot say that enough. 

I saw a GSD at the vet office attack a poodle - the prong on the GSD popped and the owner tackled the dog before any great damage was done, thank goodness. Had that not been a small confined area...I am sick thinking of what would have happened. 

I gave him a link to Pikoda for the prong leash - are there other doubling type products or techniques?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When I used prong collars I always used a fur saver as a back up. I have seen many come apart in training class over many years but we all use back up collars with them so no bad results. It can happen to new or old prong collars and usually at the worse time it seems. I don't really use the prong much any more except on Raina occasionally for training purposes. Pyrate doesn't even need a leash much less a collar. I just have to say "Get closer" and he hugs my leg no matter where we are.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I use a prong on Sasha. I've never had it come loose in 2 yrs. I was told to rotate the prong sections out when I bought it. During training we use the prong and a reg choke collar


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had both fail once. The quick release has the clamp which seems to get stuck in the ring and I always figured that it would open itself... the regular one just got loose and didn't seem to hold has well by the end. I used to use a backup choker just also clipped onto the leash. Regular flat collars get tangled and slip under the prong.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I always hook my leash to a fursaver/ choke and to the prong. I had an incident where I was working with my friends DA lab and for no reason my well fit prong collar came off, thank god I had the leash attatched to her choke collar other wise it would have been bad. there was a dog walking in the distance that she was zeroed in on.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't use a prong anymore, but when I did I never had a quick-release fail, only a regular prong collar. The problem with the regular type is you have to bend the prongs a bit to take it on/off and that can loosen them over time. I've only used HS prongs.
I had the prong come off once while walking through a busy parking lot on the way in to a training class with my terrier. It was his first beginner's class so he did not have a good recall yet, luckily he didn't notice he was loose and I was able to grab his collar quickly. After that happened I started using a training tab as a 'safety' strap and I eventually switched to a quick release prong which never came loose.

I tried at first using a fabric slip collar as a 'safety' but I found the collar would get underneath the prongs and that would cause a problem, so I used a tab instead.

The tab I use is a leather loop tab, it looks like a mini version of the loop end of a leash with a small clip attached. I got it at a dog show years ago and it's still in great shape. I used it for my terrier for the prong for years and now I use it as a safety strap for Bianca's Halti. I have also seen some tabs that are a single piece of leather with a clip at one end and an O-ring at the other, that would work too...


Here are some photos showing the tab I have... I really like this one. I think I gave away all my prong collars so for these photos I used Bianca's decorative chain-mail collar as a stand-in for a prong, so pretend the metal chain-mail is really a prong. 

This shows how they're attached:












This shows what the tab looks like. I put a regular 1/4-1/2" leather leash on the right so you can see how much smaller the tab is:












This shows that the tab being attached would not interfere with the tightening of the prong (if it was a prong!):


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

have you ever heard the garbage the sales folks use when you try to buy a prong collar at Petsmart or Petco? I sent a couple there to pick one up for an training class, they had a dog that was just so strong and had no respect for them. Anyway, told them to get one since that was the only place available in time for the next class.I explained what size, since we used my collar for a size measurament, but I also told them to possibly expect the sales people to not want to sell them one.
They went and bought one, but called me very upset when they got back. I guess when they were at Petsmart buying one, the sales person came and asked them what they were doing? They explained the instructor in their class wanted them to get one, what size to get, etc. This sales person exploded on them, called me names as the trainer who was cruel and didn't know anything, called the owners uncaring and abusive and explained that this was a cruel piece of equipment, it would literally rip the throat apart, go through the esophegus and that the dog would suffer undo pain and torture. If they still wanted to buy one, HE would not be responsible for the death of their dog, even after he told them how horrible this collar was. It turned out He was the trainer of their classes at Petsmart and he knew much more than any outside trainer, especially one that wanted them to purchase the prong collar. They were extremely upset, bought the collar and left.
Needless to say, when they told me what happened, I called Petsmart and did a bit of "blowing up" myself. Told the manager who had said all this stuff and explained how this "trainer" from their store was insulting, accused my clients of abuse, told them the dog would die if the collar was used, yadda yadda. Guess this guy was a new "trainer" and was causing some issues at the store.
I got an apology, the clients were called and they got an apology. And guess what? With the proper work and training, the clients and their big powerful dog became almost the best in the class at the end of training. To this day, they can walk the streets and go places with no issues of disrespect from their dog.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I have had a prong collar come apart at the worst possible time! We were hiking in a heavily wooded area, and it came apart, and my dog TOOK OFF after a deer. I didn't think I would ever get him back, and honestly I don't recall how we did get him back, but we did...

The prongs came loose from putting the collar on, and taking it off, time and time over. Eventually, they were bent enough for them to come apart on their own!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ugh thats horrible. And the hypocrisy! The store is selling the item, if its so bad don't carry them. If you're so afraid of dogs dying from using the tool, don't seek employment at a store that sells such a thing.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had some petsmart prong collar that never came apart, but it was 4mm and it bruised my hands trying to get it on and off. I've had a HS come apart a few times. One of the prongs was just really loose, so I switched it out and haven't had a problem yet. Other times were when my parents had put the prong on wrong.

I was going to get the pikoda leash, but I really, really prefer leather leashes. I just bought a dog coupler, and I'm going to adjust it so one side is longer and attaches to back up collar. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

A few years ago a woman was droping off her GSD for grooming where I work. (I groom) It ends up I knew her from a few years before and spent a little time catching up. She told me she had been bringing her dog to Pet Smart for grooming. When she had taken her dog in there the last time the dog had a gentle leader (haltie) on, the person at the counter asked if her dog was nasty because she had a muzzle on it. They sell halties there, the clerk was so clue less, she insulted the woman. I'm glad, I've been doing all her dogs now, they are well behaved dogs and she tips.
Thanks Pet Smart........


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

gsdheeler said:


> When she had taken her dog in there the last time the dog had a gentle leader (haltie) on, the person at the counter asked if her dog was nasty because she had a muzzle on it. They sell halties there, the clerk was so clue less, she insulted the woman.


Really I'm not surprised, I wouldn't expect the employees at the chain pet stores to be any more knowledgeable than the average pet owner with general dog stuff. From what I've heard the groomers and trainers are the only ones who really get much training and theirs is minimal and focused on their specific jobs.


----------

